# Farmington Bay



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Went on Friday the 7th. Did not even get a shot. Where did all the birds go? Is Farmington Bay done for the year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nope it just geting started.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nope it just geting started.


This would have been accurate in say... October. :lol: If its icing up (and I can't say it is, because I haven't actually gone and looked), then its not going to be as easy to just pick a spot and kill ducks. Based on years past, when I hunted Farmington almost exclusively, you'll have to walk a bit more, maybe even out on the south end... finding open flows or... set up dekes on the ice and hope birds still work those areas. Seems lots of guys walk out the south end this time of year, at least guys I talk to about duckin. I've also talked to guys that walk the channels out there and jump birds off, just to have them fly around and try to bomb right back in. Makes for some fast shooting. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

this is when i get my best shoots in at farmington. Yes i do get good shoots there in OCT and NOV. But right now there are less people out there and hardley any sky busters there. Yes you do have to walk if the ponds are frozen. Just find some open water and you will do pretty good. I didnt hunt there last year at or so farr this year but i will be out there on the 16th ponding some mallards.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

no it is not done! i got 6 on saturday afternoon and should have had a limit easy.. my friend (tagmnbagm) and his fam got a nice wad of ducks on friday. but have been in the wrong spot i guess


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

We got a sweet shoot on friday, even though sunday was not so good. Has the crystal unit or the south end been producing? I have never hunted these parts of Farmington Bay but would like to know if they produce or not so that I can decide if I want to try it or not.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Word on the street... or at the ballpark at least, is that the south end is good late season for jumpshooting. True.. you gotta bust cattails or hike along the dike network but it can be real good. This is just from a guy who's been there a lot late season, but I trust what he says. I've not been hunting myself but have been out there late season kinda poking around and there are still plenty of birds. Good luck if you go. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea i know who you are talking about. He told me that same thing. did he every get his swan ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yea i know who you are talking about. He told me that same thing. did he every get his swan ?


Yep, he got it pretty early on I think. He'll be there Saturday and I'm sure the south end of Farmington will come up. 8)


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Friday was awesome! Shot a limit of ducks in 2 hours! A friend of mine went there today (same spot), and only got a couple of shots. He said that nearly everything had frozen over and the ducks had moved out. Oh well, time to scout a new spot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Friday was awesome! Shot a limit of ducks in 2 hours! A friend of mine went there today (same spot), and only got a couple of shots. He said that nearly everything had frozen over and the ducks had moved out. Oh well, time to scout a new spot.


Thats what I hear too... these clear cold nights are just what the doctor ordered if you're waiting for ice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im shure he will be gone by time we get there. we have to drive in from tooele. thats cool he got it.


----------

